# Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

I just got back from mourning in MY way. I left flowers and a candle, and took some pics of what i thought i could share with some of you, so you would get an idea of what its like being down there...as well as some pics that will allow me to remember what today was like 20-30 years from now.
to get you started:








the rest are here (along with a video clip you should watch):
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291371511
and some pics may not make sense, like why did he take a pic of this? showing nothing but an open void?? 
go to this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=505148
and try to fill that void of empty space.


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (BLUE NRG)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (Migvr6NYC)*








it is so amazing how fast they got it cleaned up, yet the care and attention shown is amazing in itself!


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (iwanaleya)*

well that didnt work out too well...so im posting a few


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (BLUE NRG)*

Nice Renzo.


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (evolveVW)*

Very nice shots, No need to explain them.


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (snowj7)*

pics from my uncle's office in WTC building #?...the one with the pyramid on top...
anyways, here are the pics...


----------



## KidComet (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (The Red Baron)*

incredible pics. that's actually taken from the world financial center, built on the landfill created by the excavation of the original world trade center site. i could be wrong but i think thats wfc building #4, the american express building, which was badly damaged by the collapse. i work a few blocks away in the other direction across from ground zero.

great pics, what a tribute.
September 11, 2001. a date which will live in infamy.
LET'S ROLL!


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Pics from the world trade center tonight by a new yorker (KidComet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]incredible pics. that's actually taken from the world financial center, built on the landfill created by the excavation of the original world trade center site. i could be wrong but i think thats wfc building #4, the american express building, which was badly damaged by the collapse. i work a few blocks away in the other direction across from ground zero.

great pics, what a tribute.
September 11, 2001. a date which will live in infamy.
LET'S ROLL![HR][/HR]​yeah, he works in the Amex building...


----------

